# Resolved: Re-home Holland/mix? in SW Ohio.



## RattiesSix (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure of any rescues in my area that may be able to take her. I have had a lot of serious personal issues come up in the last couple days. And with these developments, and other recent events, I'm afraid I will not have enough time for her, nor a place for her to go. 

She is unaltered, and her fixed cagemate passed away a couple weeks ago unexpectedly, after showing no signs of illness or anything. My elderly hamster also had to be pts this week. It's been a very bad month along with the personal issues going on now. 

She is extremely sweet, but not the most social bunny. For out time she doesn't like to run around and binky. She does explore sometimes, but is mostly really reserved. She refuses to manage levels in her cage at all. She did break her front right leg ages ago, but it was set and had a cast (That she chewed through three different times), so maybe that is it. 

She is approx. 3-4 years old (Or so I was told when I got her.) I was told she was a pedigreed Holland Lop. But her ears helicopter. And some people here on RO said she may not be. She's about 4-5lbs if that. 

I have 19 NIC panels and the connectors that I can send with her. It's enough for a 3X2 cage. And her litter box, her toys, her dishes, her food and hay. I just want her to go to a good home that has time to take her out as much as possible and play with her. 

Me and my partner love her dearly but I want what is best for her. We are willing to drive somewhat to transport her. We're in the Dayton area. You can email me to ask about stuff. 

[email protected]


----------



## RattiesSix (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a picture of her in a carbdoard digging box.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## RattiesSix (Jul 31, 2009)

Not really. Nobody has shown any interest. 
If I can't find her a home, I'll have to keep her. 
I just feel bad that she doesn't get as much time as possible.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh goodness. She is the cutest! I love black lops and I love those ears!!

I understand you have a lot of personal issues going on, but have you considered getting her spayed? Then perhaps, you could find her a little mate and she wouldn't really need much time or attention.


----------



## RattiesSix (Aug 3, 2009)

We've got it all sorted out. Me and my partner were layed off for awhile. But she's been hired back on at her old job, withouta pay cut (So at her old pay), and with full time hours. So things are going to get a lot better.

My mother has also told me that she wants to keep Fresca as her own because she's rather attatched. So she'll be going to my mother. 

She is going to be spayed before she goes to my mom, though. I'm working on finding another job, but my partner's income is good enough to support us both and the animals until I can get a new job, or hopefully get my old one back. Unemployment rate is horrible in my area. Anyhow, Within the next couple of weeks, I'm going to get it done hopefully. Once there is a steady flow of checks and such.

Thank you so much to those who expressed concerns. A lot of issues are clearing up, and with the money thing getting sorted (Our emergency living funds were dwindling, and we were getting desparate.) things are looking up.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad your mom is taking her!
Now you can go see her whenever! Which is always good  
I would also feel better if I had to give away my animals that they went to repsonsible owners 
Congrats


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2009)

Marking resolved.


----------

